# [BATTERY] Extended Battery 3500mAH with Back Case



## tids2k (Sep 16, 2011)

[HR]I love the Samsung Galaxy S II. I don't love its battery life. Sure, its 1650mAh battery (officially rated at 18.20 hours' talk time on EDGE and 8.20 hours on 3G) can get me through most of a day, but just barely. And I get a little skittish when I get down to 30 percent or so. How bad is battery life on the S II? Well, on an average day I would be lucky to go from breakfast to the end of dinner without losing a charge, and that was on days where I worked from home with a computer for checking twitter and surfing the web. I'm not running a million background services, but for whatever reason I was lucky to go half a day with a charge. [/HR]

















[HR]The battery adds a fair amount of weight on the device, but it also makes the phone feel like a phone, and gives a hard firm feel on the hands. The battery comes with a separate door for the phone, as the battery has more than twice the capacity of the stock Galaxy S II battery. The door or the cover is very much similar like the original cover, the only difference being the width size. [/HR]









[HR]
Results with the battery:

As you can see from the below graphs the extended battery holds a good amount of juice if used moderately, on a very high usage the battery will last for around a day and half which is two to three times better than what the original samsung battery lasts.[/HR]

View attachment 2609


----------



## tids2k (Sep 16, 2011)

Please add a reply in case if you want more pictures, by the way the battery can be found at : http://www.spider-foot.com  Enjoy !


----------



## adyscorpius (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow... I know you've done this cuz u need the additional battery, and nothinf against that. But you have additional battery packs that are basically portable chargers.

I'd rather have that with me handy instead of adding bulk to the thinnest smartphone. Personal preference, but thats my thing... :-D

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## androideric (Oct 6, 2011)

The battery is from spider-foot it only good for the *Samsung GT-i9100 Galaxy S II (Asian and European Version)*

*Seido is working on extended batteries for the variants, at least with the EVO 4G around the time Siedo comes out with a 70 dollar extended battery, everyone else does. and then for a lot less you'll be able to pick up some larger batteries or extended slim batteries.*


----------

